# Turn your 12ga into any caliber



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw these at the gun show a few months ago and initially I thought it was a pretty good idea. After thinking about it I have many questions. A shotgun barrel is much larger than many of the rounds this thing can shoot so I'm thinking accuracy diminishes with these. Wondered if anyone has used these or your thoughts on this.

The Awesome Adapter for Your 12-Gauge Shotgun That Turns It Into an ?Ultimate Survival Rifle? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have looked at these they make short and long versions... there is a 22 that fits about 12 inches down.







you are right though...accuracy is limited... I like the barrel switch out better... you can get a 22/22/243/410 combo


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

you'd have to be very stupid to settle for a single shot. Manufacturing tolerance vary, so you'll have to mark 12 oclock "high" on the barrels' rear end and also on the rear end of the conversion and CAREFULLy orient them the same each time when you "load" one into your gun. Accuracy will be poor, especially if you lack adjustable sights on your shotgun. You'd be WAY ahead to have a repeating shotgun, (if not wise up and pick a rifle with silencer) and also a silenced .22lr handgun. That .22 will be far more useful than any single shot adapter. The .22 ammo is so much lighter and more compact than 9mm, too. 9mm is 40 shots to the lb, standard .22lr is 135 shots to the lb. you are many times more likely to find .22, either beside a dead body, in a building, or as barter, than you are any caliber, with 223 second and 9mm third. the NG and Mllitary armories will be breeched if shtf. no 357, 38, 30-30, 06, no birdshot, no .45, no softpoints in those armories. just 223, 9mm and 308 BALL, a few rds of slugs and 00 buck, that's it. the ball 308 is not capable of long range precision. It's made for belt fed mg's, so the tolerances /quality control is not match grade, by a long shot. 308 ball is illegal for hunting deer, in every state, because it's so ineffective.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They, IMO are useless. they only work in cheap break action shotguns like Stevens and H&R's.
The only one that would be considered worthwhile would be from 12 to 20 gage or 410 in the above guns.
Most of these shotguns have primitive sights such as a brass bead only, useless in a rifle caliber.

What is important here, is that use of this insert WILL BREAK the hammers on ejector equipped guns.

Better grade doubles and o/u's have combo extractor/ejector systems.
In many cases just ONE ejection attempt can break the hammer. 
I have repaired guns that tried to eject a miss fired shell, too much weight for it.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The Germans do this with some of their high end break action shotguns. The inserts are as long as the barrels though so you get a real rifle inside the shotgun barrel. It makes sense if done right and the inserts are made for the gun they will be used in. Otherwise it is a crap shoot.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have made adapters for shotguns. Using 410 in a 12 gauge is a good trade off for small game and forest quail. 20 gauge in a 12 or 410 in a 20 is good for a lot of different game. Putting a rifled barrel into a shotgun is a poor practice at best unless you are shooting something very big at close range and then a slug or round ball would be as effective. The few that I have made had O-rings on the muzzle and the breech to help keep the bore centered but the action of taking the barrel out and putting it back in puts the point of impact in a different place. I have not found a good way to locate the rifled barrel in the shotgun. They always shoot circular groups. The barrel rotates a bit each time you fire it. As far as I'm concerned unless you can lock the indexed barrel in place there can be no real accuracy with it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

damn, didn't I mention that in another thread?
world comes around and goes around it's all good.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Does it come in .505 Gibbs?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why in the world would you even go there? 505 gibbs 
no man 700 nitro express-700 nitro express


----------

